# Beginnen mit Serverkommunikatsion in Android Studio



## apatrck02 (19. Jun 2017)

Hey alle zusammen!(-:
Dies ist mein erster Beitrag und ich möchte mich schon im Vorraus sehr für alle Rückmeldungen bedanken!

Ich bin 16 jahre alt und programmiere nun schon seit einigen Jahren (Java,c,c#,.xml) und kenne mich einigermasen gut aus.

Nun möchte ich mit Android Studio eine App schreiben, welche z.B. eine Verbindung zu meinem PC aufbaut und von dort Daten abfragt bzw. sünchronisiert.
Dazu hätte ich mir gedacht ein php script zu schreiben worauf die App über einen Link kummuniziert ( so ungefär) 
Meine genaue Frage ist, ob es zu solch einem Themenbereich Bücher oder gute Anleitungen im Internet gibt mit welchem mir dies gelingen könnte( pho Kentnisse == 0 (-; )

Vielen dank(-:


----------



## stg (19. Jun 2017)

Der Gedankenansatz ist in Ordnung. 
Schau z.B. hier: http://phppot.com/php/php-restful-web-service/

Die Schlüsselwörter im Link kannst du auch für deine weitere Recherche nutzen...


----------



## Thallius (19. Jun 2017)

Ich würde dringend davon abraten deinen eigenen Rechner als Server zu benutzen! Wenn, und davon gehe ich bei einem absoluten Neuling mal aus, Deine Scripte nicht 100% sicher sind, kann sich ein Hacker sehr leicht Zugang zu Deinem Rechner verschaffen und was dann passiert kannst du Dir ja vielleicht vorstellen....

Was Du machen kannst ist nur innerhalb Deines Heimnetzes zu bleiben und direkt mitder IP deines Rechners zu arbeiten. Aber bitte auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Ports am Router dafür öffnen. Und schon gar nicht anderen die App geben.

Ansonsten gibt es einige kostenlose Webhoster die zum Testen mehr als ausreichend sind und wo auch nichts kaputt gehen kann. Mach Dir da lieber einen Account.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## apatrck02 (19. Jun 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dringend davon abraten deinen eigenen Rechner als Server zu benutzen! Wenn, und davon gehe ich bei einem absoluten Neuling mal aus, Deine Scripte nicht 100% sicher sind, kann sich ein Hacker sehr leicht Zugang zu Deinem Rechner verschaffen und was dann passiert kannst du Dir ja vielleicht vorstellen....
> 
> Was Du machen kannst ist nur innerhalb Deines Heimnetzes zu bleiben und direkt mitder IP deines Rechners zu arbeiten. Aber bitte auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Ports am Router dafür öffnen. Und schon gar nicht anderen die App geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatrck02 (19. Jun 2017)

Jep
In php bin ich absoluter neuling 
Wäre es ratsam mir ein buch zuzulegen?
Wie macht man sein script sicherer?
Wen ja, welches Buch würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß apatrck02‍♂️


----------



## mrBrown (19. Jun 2017)

apatrck02 hat gesagt.:


> Wie macht man sein script sicherer?



Indem man auf PHP verzichtet.
SCNR


----------



## Thallius (19. Jun 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Indem man auf PHP verzichtet.
> SCNR


 Jau und irgendwelche undurchsichtigen Riesen Frameworks ala Java Spring benutzt wo man wöchentliche Sicherheitsupdates braucht weil man selber so gar keinen Durchblick mehr hat was da eigentlich passiert

SCNR


----------

